# Two Land raiders or three Rhinos? CSM.



## Veggie4pizza (May 10, 2009)

Well everyone knows that khorne bezerkers are great. The question is what Would be better in a 1500pt list; 2 land raiders both full of them or 3 rhinos full of them? On one hand you have the sheer survivability of the land raiders, on the other you have an extra 10 bezerkers and another scoring unit. This is assuming they have no other upgrades except a fist champ. The rhino's are about 135 pts cheaper meaning you can have something else (like a demon prince) which is always good. So what are your opinions?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would say go with the rhinos and add in the DP. LRs in gerneral and chaos raiders in particular arent all that good. 1 melta shot at them and they have a tendensy to blow up, taking a huge chunk of your points with them.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Tim/Steve. Besides in any marine force it is always nice to have numbers so that each death isn't a drastic resuction in your ability.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I do not take land raider competitively (with the exception of my 4 'raider khorne build) as they just do not produce for the cost.

More units in rhinos is always better imo.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i would take the 2 land raiders, personally, but that is because i like the ability to assault straight after disembarking. they are expensive, but after you have dropped off your zerkers, they are not redundant, like rhinos. they can then go and wreak havoc on some other vehicles with their lascannons.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

take the Rhinos, it gives me 1 turn to shoot all the berzerkers dead after they get out


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Only if your careless- I normally spin my rhinos round about 12" from enemies and blow smoke. That way I have -1AV but a 4+ cover save and the people inside will get to assault unless the enemy moves back or I get blown and pinned. If the enemy moves back then RF and heavy weapons dont fire and if they assault then they cant block my side doors (and I've normally just moved 12" anyway).
- since I get out at the start of the turn I can have a 14" charge (without fleet) from the back of my rhino.. pretty damn sweet.

Rhinos need a bit more tactical play then LRs but when played right they are damn hard to stop. A rhino filled with Blood Claws is 205 pts (with 2PF and a flamer). A full LRC (my LR variant of choice) costs 512pts- 2.5 times more then the rhino. Sure the LRC can storm accross solo but 1 immobalised (or even a stunned) result can ruin your whole game plan. 1 Rhino blowing up is nothing much to worry about.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Bad Stella! Give good advise to for the person asking, not yourself!. . . mind you I'd go for the rhinos in 1500pts, if it were larger I'd take the LR's


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> That way I have -1AV but a 4+ cover save and the people inside will get to assault unless the enemy moves back or I get blown and pinned.


He's talking fearless zerks here, so pinning isn't an issue for him


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the raiders, but it is definately a personnal thing.

They are more survivable going forward, the same melta shots which people are talking about need to get very close to the LR. A lot more guns can stop a rhino.

They are assault vehicles so are much better than rhino's for delivering frothing loons.

And then they have two twin linked las cannons to go and amuse themselves with.

I know all of that is countered by the points cost but i'd be more confident delivering the nutters by LR, i've seen to many rhino's fall over in a breeze over the years.

And they look better


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, was just saying my tactics (blood claws are Ld8 unless they have a leaser of some sort) which would work all the better with zerkers. Damn I'm looking forward to a new dex with a massive leap forward in the SW Ld- I remember 2nd ed when other people failed Ld tests too... now its just me.
It's getting a bit silly when its not too hard to get guardsmen at Ld10 when I only have 2 models in my dex that are Ld10.

With the numbers of meltas in meta lately LRs seems just too risky. Getting close to you isnt really a problem if your pelting forward to deliver your own assault troops into the enemy lines. I used to use a LRC and a rhino with troops. Now I use 3 rhinos and spend the spare points on a vindi or a dread. Also means I hit then enemy with 30 MEQs instead of 25 (or more importantly 6 PF instead of 5).


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Wonder why one of top chaos lists in gt got a land raider with zerks in it hm hm?


----------



## Sgt Bilko (May 23, 2009)

Well i would take one of each, i could use the Raider to block line of sight to the 
Rhino for a few turns until its sutable to deploy the Zerkers.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd vouche for the rhinos. Drop a zerker or two and you now have a LoS daemon prince in addition to 3 rhinos and 3 squads of zerkers. Some are GOING to make it there, especially with smoke. Assaulting out of rhinos isn't a big deal, easily done by 3rd turn (second if they race towards you as well) just make sure to position them correctly at the end of your second turn. Additionally, rhinos are great, cheap, deterents used to block LoS, tanks shock, etc. Key word being Cheap. Also, instead of the DP, you could buy 2 obliterators which more than make up for the LR, IMO.


----------



## Veggie4pizza (May 10, 2009)

I was just running the numbers again and i spotted that if you drop the bezerkers down to squads of 8 (fluffy as well) then you can actually get 4 rhinos for only 30 points more, thats 2 more scoring units and 12 more bezerkers. Would that be a better idea?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

In a 1500 points game I use 2 Raiders with 8 Zerks, each squad with a Power weapon, and one squad with Kharn, the other with a Khorne Lord. Yes it's a point sink, yes you're screwed if they destroy it first turn, which happened to a friend earlier today with a lucky Broadside shot, but they will send anything they assault to hell. It all depends on your play style, which doesn't have to be competitive, but it can be ballsy and badass.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

One of the nastiest lists I saw involved 3 LR's filled with khorne beserkers each with champions and one of the squad leaders being Kharn. Choose to go second and against most teams you'll have a 1st turn charge


----------

